# Thoughts on OLP John Petrucci guitars?



## Ironberry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy one of these for $200, and I was wondering what people thought of them, and if it is worth that much.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 15, 2010)

I've heard some people say good things. I haven't heard a lot of bad things, but I haven't heard much about them at all haha.

I'd say check it out. For 200 bucks, you really can't go wrong. If you like the way it plays and it's in good shape/seems solid, go for it. You can always swap out the pickups down the road if you feel the need to.


----------



## Origin (Jun 15, 2010)

I've played a Sterling JP that played absolutely wonderfully and was only 700 new. If this is similar and you're getting this kinda deal on it, I'd definitely say pull the trigger on it.  Not sure of the discrepancies between Sterling or OLP myself, if someone could fill me in (because I may be accidentally talking out my ass ) that'd be good hahaha.


----------



## Ironberry (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I'm gonna pick it up, because I can return it if I don't like it so... Expect an NGD soon!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 15, 2010)

I got mine brand new a couple of years ago for $150. They are good guitars. I put a d-sonic air norton set in mine as well as sperzels, graphtech nut and saddles and all new wiring, Jack, switch and pots. It is a pretty damn good guitar for what it cost me.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 15, 2010)

I have the prototype. Matte black finish. I put in the D Sonic/Air Norton combo and clamped the bridge down so it doesn't move, lol. I have it tuned for C standard. It gets the job done but I wouldn't recommend it, honestly. There are much better guitars out there, _yes, even in that price range. _


----------



## yellowv (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually the bridge on those OLP's is a hipshot clone and with locking tuners it stays in tune almost as good as my floyded guitars. I would bet the OLP bridge is better than the new Sterling bridge. Honesly the only complaint I really had with the OLP was sharp fret ends which I cleaned up myself with a little filing. For cheap guitars they are actually pretty good. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jun 19, 2010)

my friend has an olp jp guitar, and i personally think its really nice. i mean, its not a PERFECT axe, but it sounds great (especially since he upgraded it with a dimarzio crunch zone) and it feels awesome. the neck seems to have a perfect thickness thats in between, say, a les paul neck and an ibanez wizard neck. not too thick or too thin, but just right. and the body itself is so comfortable when you sit with it or stand with it. the tremolo is pretty stable too, but i wouldn't go too nuts with trem wankery on it. still, go for it man


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 19, 2010)

a guy on the 'thegearpage.net' forum posted this recently. his name is JSChwalls



> I haven't seen any reviews for this guitar anywhere so here goes my attempt at it.
> 
> I decided to order the JP50 and save about $1000.... I found it for right at $500 shipped. I wasn't really expecting to get a really nice guitar for $500, but I was very surprised when I opened the box..
> 
> ...


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 19, 2010)

The JP50 is very well made, in comparison from what I've seen. So if you save a bit, I'd suggest it.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 19, 2010)

are the necks on these the same profile as the EBMM jps?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 21, 2010)

I have both and they feel pretty similar. Probably not _exact same _but damn close.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 21, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Actually the bridge on those OLP's is a hipshot clone and with locking tuners it stays in tune almost as good as my floyded guitars. I would bet the OLP bridge is better than the new Sterling bridge. Honesly the only complaint I really had with the OLP was sharp fret ends which I cleaned up myself with a little filing. For cheap guitars they are actually pretty good. Here is a pic of mine.



DAYUM!


----------



## JSCwalls (Jun 22, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> a guy on the 'thegearpage.net' forum posted this recently. his name is JSChwalls



Hey thats me !!!! haha

the OLP and JP50 guitars have a different feeling neck than the JP6...

The JP6 is more like a PGM and the JP50 is more like a Wizard II

my best easy explanation..

and the body contours are different.. the JP6 is more refined feeling.... whicj it should be for the extra $$$


----------

